# داود   وجليات



## khalafmakary (20 فبراير 2011)

داود مع جليات ( 1صموئيل 17)

النقطة الأولى : جليات كان عنده أسلحة ناقصة وعددها 6 ، ( خوذة – درع – حذاء – ترس – رمح – سيف )


أما اسلحة الله فهي كاملة وعددها 7 ، وهي موجودة في ( افسس 6) وهي ( منطقة الحق .. حماية من الكذب – درع البر.. حماية من النجاسة – حذاء .. حماية من الكسل – ترس الإيمان .. حماية من الشك – خوذة الخلاص .. حماية من الأفكار والمخاطر – سيف الروح .. حماية من الجهل – صلاة .. حماية من الهموم والقلق و ..


الدرس .. ينبغي علينا أن نلبس هذه الأسلحة كل يوم ، لأن محاربتنا ليست مع لحم ودم بل مع إبليس واعوانه .


النقطة الثانية : داود كان عنده غيرة مقدسة للرب ولشعب الله (ع 26) " لأَنَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ هذَا الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ الأَغْلَفُ حَتَّى يُعَيِّرَ صُفُوفَ اللهِ الْحَيِّ؟ " 


الدرس .. ينبغي علينا أن يكون عندنا الحساسية الروحية والحرارة الروحية للرب ولأولاده .


النقطة الثالثة : داود كان عنده اختبار مع الله ( ع 34- 36) " فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِشَاوُلَ: «كَانَ عَبْدُكَ يَرْعَى لأَبِيهِ غَنَمًا، فَجَاءَ أَسَدٌ مَعَ دُبٍّ وَأَخَذَ شَاةً مِنَ الْقَطِيعِ، 35فَخَرَجْتُ وَرَاءَهُ وَقَتَلْتُهُ وَأَنْقَذْتُهَا مِنْ فِيهِ، وَلَمَّا قَامَ عَلَيَّ أَمْسَكْتُهُ مِنْ ذَقْنِهِ وَضَرَبْتُهُ فَقَتَلْتُهُ. 36قَتَلَ عَبْدُكَ الأَسَدَ وَالدُّبَّ جَمِيعًا. وَهذَا الْفِلِسْطِينِيُّ الأَغْلَفُ يَكُونُ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ عَيَّرَ صُفُوفَ اللهِ الْحَيِّ». 


الدرس .. الحياة مع الله فيها اختبارات ودروس عظيمة في حياتنا اليومية ، لذلك يجب علينا أن نشهد ونتكلم عنها لثلاثة


أسباب على الأقل 1- لتمجيد الرب 2- لتقوية إيماننا 3- ولتشجيع الآخرين .


النقطة الرابعة : داود كان عنده عبادة حقيقية وليست شكلية أو انتصار جسدي .( ع38 - 39) " وَأَلْبَسَ شَاوُلُ دَاوُدَ ثِيَابَهُ، وَجَعَلَ خُوذَةً مِنْ نُحَاسٍ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ، وَأَلْبَسَهُ دِرْعًا. 39فَتَقَلَّدَ دَاوُدُ بِسَيْفِهِ فَوْقَ ثِيَابِهِ وَعَزَمَ أَنْ يَمْشِيَ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ جَرَّبَ. فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِشَاوُلَ: «لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَمْشِيَ بِهذِهِ، لأَنِّي لَمْ أُجَرِّبْهَا». وَنَزَعَهَا دَاوُدُ عَنْهُ."


الدرس .. الله يريدنا أن نعبده لشخصه وليس لأجل عطاياه أو لأجل تسديد احتياجاتنا أو..إلخ


النقطة الخامسة : الاتكال على الرب وعلى اسمه في الحرب الروحية ( ع 45- 46) " فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِلْفِلِسْطِينِيِّ: «أَنْتَ تَأْتِي إِلَيَّ بِسَيْفٍ وَبِرُمْحٍ وَبِتُرْسٍ، وَأَنَا آتِي إِلَيْكَ بِاسْمِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ إِلهِ صُفُوفِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِينَ عَيَّرْتَهُمْ. 46هذَا الْيَوْمَ يَحْبِسُكَ الرَّبُّ فِي يَدِي، فَأَقْتُلُكَ وَأَقْطَعُ رَأْسَكَ. وَأُعْطِي جُثَثَ جَيْشِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ هذَا الْيَوْمَ لِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ وَحَيَوَانَاتِ الأَرْضِ، فَتَعْلَمُ كُلُّ الأَرْضِ أَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِلهٌ لإِسْرَائِيلَ. "


الدرس .. يجب علينا أن نستخدم اسم الرب يسوع دائما ونتكل عليه تماما .


النقطة السادسة : الاستمرار في الحرب الروحية ( ع 35، 40 ) " فَخَرَجْتُ وَرَاءَهُ وَقَتَلْتُهُ وَأَنْقَذْتُهَا مِنْ فِيهِ، وَلَمَّا قَامَ عَلَيَّ أَمْسَكْتُهُ مِنْ ذَقْنِهِ وَضَرَبْتُهُ فَقَتَلْتُهُ . 40وَأَخَذَ عَصَاهُ بِيَدِهِ، وَانْتَخَبَ لَهُ خَمْسَةَ حِجَارَةٍ مُلْسٍ مِنَ الْوَادِي .." ( 2ملوك 13: 19) " فَغَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ رَجُلُ اللهِ وَقَالَ: «لَوْ ضَرَبْتَ خَمْسَ أَوْ سِتَّ مَرَّاتٍ، حِينَئِذٍ ضَرَبْتَ أَرَامَ إِلَى الْفَنَاءِ. وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَإِنَّكَ إِنَّمَا تَضْرِبُ أَرَامَ ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ». 


الدرس .. يجب علينا أن لا نستسلم أبدا في كل ظرف نمر فيه .


النقطة السابعة : هناك مكافآت زمنيا وأبديا ( ع 25 ) " فَقَالَ رِجَالُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: «أَرَأَيْتُمْ هذَا الرَّجُلَ الصَّاعِدَ؟ لِيُعَيِّرَ إِسْرَائِيلَ هُوَ صَاعِدٌ! فَيَكُونُ أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ الَّذِي يَقْتُلُهُ يُغْنِيهِ الْمَلِكُ غِنًى جَزِيلاً، وَيُعْطِيهِ بِنْتَهُ، وَيَجْعَلُ بَيْتَ أَبِيهِ حُرًّا فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ». 


الدرس .. عملكم ليس باطلا في الرب لأن هناك أكاليل ومكافآت . لذلك يقول الكتاب في ( عب 10: 35 ) " فَلاَ تَطْرَحُوا ثِقَتَكُمُ الَّتِي لَهَا مُجَازَاةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ ". 


كلمته المشهورة.." أَنْتَ تَأْتِي إِلَيَّ بِسَيْفٍ وَبِرُمْحٍ وَبِتُرْسٍ، وَأَنَا آتِي إِلَيْكَ بِاسْمِ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ إِلهِ صُفُوفِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِينَ عَيَّرْتَهُمْ."


( 1صموئيل45:17).David anGoliath d (1 Samuel 17)

The first point: Goliath had weapons of incomplete and number 6, (helmet - armor - Footwear - Gear - shaft - CIF)


The weapons of God is complete and the number 7, which is found in (Ephesians 6), namely, (the right .. protection of lying - breastplate of righteousness .. protection of the impurity - shoes .. protection of laziness - the shield of faith .. protection of the doubt - the helmet of salvation .. protection of ideas and the risks - sword of the Spirit .. protection of ignorance - prayer .. protection of worries and concerns and ..


Lesson .. We should wear these weapons every day, because our warfare is not with flesh and blood but with Satan and his henchmen.


The second point: David had a holy zeal for the Lord and the people of God (p 26) "For who is this Palestinian Aloglv even pay the ranks of the living God?" 


Lesson .. We should be our spiritual sensitivity and spiritual heat to the Lord and his children.


The third point is: David has been testing with God (p 34-36) "And David said to Saul:« The servant takes care of his father's sheep, came a lion with a bear and take the sheep from the flock 0.35 I went behind him and killed him and saved her from it, and what he has on I caught from his beard and beat him killing him 0.36 servant killed lion and bear all. This is the Palestinian Aloglv be one of them, because he hath reproached the living God? ». 


Lesson .. Life with God where tests and great lessons in our daily lives, so we need to see and talk about them for three


Causes at least 1 - to glorify the Lord 2 - to strengthen our faith in 3 - and encourage others.


The fourth point: David had a real cult and not a formality or the victory of my body. (P 38-39) "and wear Saul David, his clothes, and make the helmet of brass on his head, and wear a shield 0.39 capture of David with his sword over his clothes and determination to walk, because he did not have a try. David said to Saul: «I can not walk to this, because I did not try them». Dawood and removed it. "


Lesson .. God wants us to worship him for his person and not for gifts or for the payment of our needs or etc. ..


The fifth point: dependence on the Lord and his name in spiritual warfare (p 45-46) "And David said to the Palestinians:« You come to me with a sword and a spear, and Peters, and I come to you on behalf of the Lord of hosts, the God among Israel who Aerthm 0.46 today Ihbisk the Lord in my hands, Voguetlk I will cut off your head. and give the bodies of the Philistines this day to the birds of the sky and land animals, learn all the earth there is one God of Israel. "


Lesson .. We must use the name of the Lord Jesus always rely upon completely.


The sixth point: to continue in spiritual warfare (p 35.40) "I went behind him and killed him and saved her from it, and what he has on I caught from his chin and struck and killed him. 40 and taking his stick in his hand, and he has been elected five stones Meles of the valley .." (2 Kings 13:19) "man of God, he became angry and said:« If in five or six times, then hit the Syrians into the yard. But now you hit it three times Aram ».


Lesson .. We must not give up, never in all the circumstances in which a tiger.


The seventh point: there are rewards in time and eternity (p 25) ", said the men of Israel:« Do you see this man's talent? To reproach Israel is rising! Shall be that the man who kills him hardly need to King sang a lot, and give him his daughter, and makes his father's house free in Israel ». 


Lesson .. Your work is not in vain in the Lord, garlands and because there are rewards. So the book says in (Hebrews 10:35) "Cast not away therefore your confidence, which has great reward."


The famous words .. "You come to me with a sword and a spear, and Peters, and I come to you on behalf of the Lord of hosts, the God of Israel, who ranks Aerthm."


(1 Samuel 45:17


----------



## tena.barbie (20 فبراير 2011)

موضوع أكثر من رائع فعلا وحلو جداااااااااااااااااااااااا

ميرسى كتير على مجهودك والرب يعطينا بركات داود النبى


----------



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2011)

> *جليات كان عنده أسلحة ناقصة وعددها 6 ، ( خوذة – درع – حذاء – ترس – رمح – سيف )
> 
> 
> أما اسلحة الله فهي كاملة وعددها 7 ، وهي موجودة في ( افسس 6) وهي ( منطقة الحق .. حماية من الكذب – درع البر.. حماية من النجاسة – حذاء .. حماية من الكسل – ترس الإيمان .. حماية من الشك – خوذة الخلاص .. حماية من الأفكار والمخاطر – سيف الروح .. حماية من الجهل – صلاة .. حماية من الهموم والقلق​*


 شكرا جدا للموضوع الجميل الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل 
ميرسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 فبراير 2011)

*النقطة السادسة : الاستمرار في الحرب الروحية ( ع 35، 40 ) " فَخَرَجْتُ وَرَاءَهُ وَقَتَلْتُهُ وَأَنْقَذْتُهَا مِنْ فِيهِ، وَلَمَّا قَامَ عَلَيَّ أَمْسَكْتُهُ مِنْ ذَقْنِهِ وَضَرَبْتُهُ فَقَتَلْتُهُ . 40وَأَخَذَ عَصَاهُ بِيَدِهِ، وَانْتَخَبَ لَهُ خَمْسَةَ حِجَارَةٍ مُلْسٍ مِنَ الْوَادِي .." ( 2ملوك 13: 19) " فَغَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ رَجُلُ اللهِ وَقَالَ: «لَوْ ضَرَبْتَ خَمْسَ أَوْ سِتَّ مَرَّاتٍ، حِينَئِذٍ ضَرَبْتَ أَرَامَ إِلَى الْفَنَاءِ. وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَإِنَّكَ إِنَّمَا تَضْرِبُ أَرَامَ ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ». 

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

